# Blind School In DUbai or Sharjah



## Afrasyab (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear All,

I would like to know if there is any school for the blind kids in Dubai or sharjah.

Will appreciate any reponses in this regard.

Afrasyab satti


----------



## Afshan (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: school for the blind*

Hi,

I hope you are doing well.

I am a reporter with The National newspaper based in Abu Dhabi.

We are actually doing a couple of stories on how accessible the country is and are looking at whether there are schools that admit students with visual impairment. Is it possible to get in touch with you in this regard.

While a lot of public schools admit students with visual impairment, they are generally only open to UAE nationals.

Also, there is Tamkeen, an organisation in Dubai which offers vocational programmes. Though this is not a school, I suggest you approach them for options. They may be able to help you out.


If you could get in touch with me at [email protected] , with you contact details or I'll send you mine when you email me, so that we can chat. 

Will appreciate it.

Thanks

Regards,

Afshan Ahmed 
Education Reporter 
The National
[email protected]


----------

